# 40  Colorized Photos Show What Life of the U.S. Looked Like in the 1930s and ’40s



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

Great pictures, colour makes them look so much more modern. 

You might want to cut the music tho',  it's very repetitive...


----------



## Devi (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks @hollydolly -- most interesting.


----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2021)

glamourdaze - YouTube

Might be interested in this channel if you haven't seen it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

Remy said:


> glamourdaze - YouTube
> 
> Might be interested in this channel if you haven't seen it.


marvellous..I'll definitely be looking at those when I have more time... thanks Remy


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2021)

@hollydolly that is amazing. The color adds so much. I wish I could add some color to my old photos of my family from that time period.


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2021)

Wow. You don't see any jeans, jogging clothes, or tight tops and yoga pants on the women, nor tennis shoes. The colorizing really brings out the details. Good find Holly.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 25, 2021)

Those were great, thanks hollydolly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

Remy said:


> glamourdaze - YouTube
> 
> Might be interested in this channel if you haven't seen it.


Remy I love Glamourdaze!


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 25, 2021)

I did see shorts and trousers on some women..surprising at that time in life...30's & 40's........


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @hollydolly that is amazing. The color adds so much. I wish I could add some color to my old photos of my family from that time period.


well there's a few colourising websites out there, some are not good, but others aren't so bad...

I just tested this old  family  photo of my brother and me from 63 years ago..  I was 3 , he was 2 years old..and it's come out looking not bad...







try yours here @Ruth n Jersey https://blog.myheritage.com/2020/02...hotos-automatically-with-myheritage-in-color/


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Great pictures, colour makes them look so much more modern.
> 
> You might want to cut the music tho',  it's very repetitive...


That first town in the video is where i lived for the longest time!
It's less than three miles down the road from me.


----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2021)

@hollydolly Love the picture and the colorizing really brings out details.


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 4, 2021)

And _hats!  _Men in those decades wouldn’t have dreamed about going about in public without a hat or cap. Why, you wouldn’t have been considered fully dressed!  At least it didn’t matter what your hair looked like, as a hat largely covered it…


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 4, 2021)

The thing that I noticed was everyone was thin.  No obese people at all.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 4, 2021)

As Buckeye said, everyone was thin.  Urban people dressed as well as they could.  What strikes me is how hard things look for farmers, mill workers and others.  We shouldn't underestimate how tough things were for people, especially in the 30s.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> And _hats!  _Men in those decades wouldn’t have dreamed about going about in public without a hat or cap. Why, you wouldn’t have been considered fully dressed!  At least it didn’t matter what your hair looked like, as a hat largely covered it…
> 
> View attachment 187322


very true... but when hats went out of fashion the hat makers loss were the Barbers gain...


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 4, 2021)

Here's a famous picture of a depression era mother and children.  Reminds me of a book by Studs Turkel titled "Hard Times".

Migrant Mother


----------

